# Mega important discussion about the forum description



## JFF (Jul 30, 2021)

What sounds best:

"Join one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Home to a variety of discussion ranging from anime and manga to TV, movies and games. By fans, for fans."

"Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Join in for a variety of talk about anime, manga, games, movies, TV, and more. By fans, for fans."

"Join one of the biggest fan universes on the web. A forum for a wide range of entertainment including anime, manga, games, movies and TV. By fans, for fans. "

vs

"Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Join the discussion for all things TV, movies and games, including Anime, Manga and more. By fans, for fans!"


----------



## Trinity (Jul 30, 2021)

Is this a trick question?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 30, 2021)

edit- I change my to number 3 as well.

"Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. A forum for a wide range of entertainment including anime, manga, games, movies and TV. By fans, for fans."


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 30, 2021)

Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. A forum for a wide range of entertainment including anime, manga, games, movies and TV. By fans, for fans.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 30, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> "Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Join the discussion for all things TV, movies and games, including Anime, Manga and more. By fans, for fans!"


This one's too long.



Meta descriptions should be shorter than 160 characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 30, 2021)

Platypus said:


> This one's too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Meta descriptions should be shorter than 160 characters.


you've sent mbxx into a panic.


----------



## JFF (Jul 30, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> edit- I change my to number 3 as well.
> 
> "Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. A forum for a wide range of entertainment including anime, manga, games, movies and TV. By fans, for fans."


You cannot use the term "forum".


----------



## JFF (Jul 30, 2021)

Platypus said:


> This one's too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Meta descriptions should be shorter than 160 characters.


Only because I added "anime, manga"  But yes, less then 160.


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 30, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> You cannot use the term "forum".


Then number 2 is my pick.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2021)

All sound inferior to what it was before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 30, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> You cannot use the term "forum".


replace "forum" with "board"


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 30, 2021)

why can't we use forum anyway, that's bizarre.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 30, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> What sounds best:
> 
> "Join one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Home to a variety of discussion ranging from anime and manga to TV, movies and games. By fans, for fans."
> 
> ...


By fans? What are the fans doing?

Try and do it in one sentence.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 31, 2021)

"No, this isn't a FnaF site"


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 31, 2021)

Key words are "join" and "discuss", because that's what we want from people: to join and be active.

You don't have to explain the name. You can call your company Apple and sell computers, who cares. So, the first and last sentences are unnecessary.

Join and discuss a variety of topics from entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.
Join and discuss entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.
Join one of the biggest and oldest communities to discuss entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.

For me "oldest" is a plus, but I don't know general opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 31, 2021)

Also threads like this should have forum wide announcements and proper thread titles. What the fuck is "Short trivia"? It's not even close to what you are asking.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (Jul 31, 2021)

short trivia
i thought someone got desperate and decided to make some trivia with prizes and all


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 31, 2021)

Mider T said:


> All sound inferior to what it was before.


What was it before?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 31, 2021)

we are the home of crack...come get served.


----------



## JFF (Jul 31, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> Also threads like this should have forum wide announcements and proper thread titles. What the fuck is "Short trivia"? It's not even close to what you are asking.


It was not meant to be topic  Just getting some feedback.


----------



## JFF (Jul 31, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> Key words are "join" and "discuss", because that's what we want from people: to join and be active.
> 
> You don't have to explain the name. You can call your company Apple and sell computers, who cares. So, the first and last sentences are unnecessary.
> 
> ...


That is helpful.


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> What sounds best:
> 
> "Join one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Home to a variety of discussion ranging from anime and manga to TV, movies and games. By fans, for fans."
> 
> ...


Admining me first.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Lmao (Jul 31, 2021)

Platypus said:


> This one's too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Meta descriptions should be shorter than 160 characters.


It's perfect he just has to remove the "By fans, for fans" line, it's completely unnecessary, forum is already called *fan*verse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 31, 2021)

needs more references to fans


----------



## Gin (Jul 31, 2021)

"Join one of the fannest fan fanverses on the fanweb. Home to a variety of fans ranging from fans and fans to fans, fans and fans. By fans, for fans."

perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 31, 2021)

Home of DemonDragonJr, hit star of Netflix's Dating on the Spectrum FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 31, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> Join one of the biggest and oldest communities to discuss entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.



This sounds pretty good

Might change it to "join one of the biggest and oldest secret societies  communities to discuss all things entertainment: anime, manga, TV, movies and games" 

guess the cafe gets no love


----------



## Platypus (Jul 31, 2021)

Lmao said:


> It's perfect he just has to remove the "By fans, for fans" line, it's completely unnecessary, forum is already called *fan*verse.


I know but I was told he absolutely wanted to keep the first and last sentences  

"Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Join the discussion for all things TV, movies, games, anime, manga and more. By fans, for fans!"
149 characters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 31, 2021)

"join the site you nerd"


----------



## JFF (Jul 31, 2021)

Platypus said:


> I know but I was told he absolutely wanted to keep the first and last sentences
> 
> "Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Join the discussion for all things TV, movies, games, anime, manga and more. By fans, for fans!"
> 149 characters


That too much of a list.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 31, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> That too much of a list.


Then pick and choose which key words you want to keep. Or go with one of the other suggestions.


----------



## JFF (Jul 31, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> What sounds best:
> 
> "Join one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Home to a variety of discussion ranging from anime and manga to TV, movies and games. By fans, for fans."
> 
> ...



Join one of the biggest and oldest communities to discuss entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.

-----------

So based on what we got,

Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Join and discuss entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games. By fans, for fans!

Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Join the discussion for all things TV, movies and games, including anime, manga and more. By fans, for fans!"

Join one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Home to a variety of discussion ranging from anime and manga to TV, movies and games. By fans, for fans."

So -- I still thing #2 is best. While I digg entertainment multiverse, it might be overboard .. fan universes, multiverse.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 31, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Join one of the biggest and oldest communities to discuss entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


The issue with #2 is it leads with TV and movies ahead of anime and manga. That's not really representative of this place's strength and most active areas. What's the unique selling point of this place?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 31, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Join one of the biggest and oldest communities to discuss entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


add sports, trust it matters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 31, 2021)

> Join one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Home to a variety of discussions ranging from anime and manga to TV, movies and games. By fans, for fans.


*or Discover


> Join one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Home to a variety of discussions ranging from anime and manga to TV, movies and games.


*or Discover
  Just remove the “By fans, for fans.” if not needed either way sounds good.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 31, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> add sports, trust it matters.


Every sports forum/sub-forum has threads from 2019 on the first page.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 31, 2021)

Miles Dyson said:


> Every sports forum/sub-forum has threads from 2019 on the first page.


yeah because the sports isn't advertised here.
do it.
i can only help once.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Justiciar (Aug 2, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> "Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Join the discussion for all things TV, movies and games, including Anime, Manga and more. By fans, for fans!"


Out of the listed, this one.

I'd phrase it like this though:

*Discover the best online community for fan culture. Discuss your favorite anime, manga, games, movies, and more. By fans for fans!*

The point is that it's supposed to be click-bait, right? That means that it has to be concise, make grandiose claims, and not suggestive of any registration process.

This will be the process which by people join.

People read this link, click on it, and they see the forum. If they want to discuss My Hero Academia, they'll click on it and they see all of these discussions. They see a discussion they like to reply to and figure out they have to register. They click on the registration button and see that it's free (no credit card information or anything like that) and then they join.



Rinoa said:


> Just remove the “By fans, for fans.” if not needed either way sounds good.


That's the best part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justiciar (Aug 2, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> Key words are "join" and "discuss", because that's what we want from people: to join and be active.


Yes, and the car salesman's job is to sell cars. But he doesn't say "come in and buy a car," he says "come in and take a look."



Undertaker said:


> You don't have to explain the name. You can call your company Apple and sell computers, who cares. So, the first and last sentences are unnecessary.


Even Apple has the "think different" slogan. "By fans for fans" sounds great, because it says something about the community.



Undertaker said:


> Join and discuss a variety of topics from entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.
> Join and discuss entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.
> Join one of the biggest and oldest communities to discuss entertainment multiverse: anime, manga, TV, movies and games.
> 
> For me "oldest" is a plus, but I don't know general opinion.


"One of the...biggest, oldest, etc." drags out and eliminates the striking power of the phrase.

In this case it would be better to use a subjective term like "best" and simply refer to the forum as "the best."


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 2, 2021)

"the only place to see ddj Vs utahcrip"

That's a massive selling point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 3, 2021)

Fanverse Nardoforums
Join the best place you'll never leave: shitpost, don't read; earn internet points and pretty pixels; befriend edgelords, nerds, tinfoil hats and traps; discuss spreadsheets and power levels; flex your success and sex life in front of plebs; perfect your skills in banter and flamewars; enjoy nudes and catfishing; backstab and fuel drama; create dupes and post leaks; be first to use top notch new updated features; fight mods and hail horsemen.
By mbxx for algorithm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 3, 2021)

I am most fond of the first description.


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 4, 2021)

Justiciar said:


> *Discover the best online community for fan culture. Discuss your favorite anime, manga, games, movies, and more. By fans for fans!*


This does sound good. Short and sweet and says it all.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 4, 2021)

Discover the best online community for fan culture. Discuss your favorite anime, manga, games, movies & more. By fans, for fans!

if length still is an issue, use of ampersand can save characters


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 5, 2021)

"Discover one of the biggest fan universes on the web. Join in for a variety of talk about anime, manga, games, movies, TV, and more. By fans, for fans."

just as long as you don't have the word only ill-placed in that line, it is the best.


----------

